
Time to Dump Time Zones - jclem
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/opinion/sunday/time-to-dump-time-zones.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12887007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12887007).

